# Basic Strength Standards



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

This might be useful for those who are wondering how their first time lifts compare.

There are five lifts given for male and female - squats, deadlifts, bench, press (I'm guessing it means military press) and power clean.

http://www.crossfit.com/cf-journal/WLSTANDARDS.pdf

How does it compare to your lifts?

It tells you at the bottom what un-trained, novice etc. represent.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

According to that, for the most part... I've never touched a weight in my life.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Elite on everything, tbh i think the numbers are a bit low....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Intermediate according to that

OK I suppose as I've only been training since November/December 2009


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Intermediate in all, not far off advanced in some


----------



## jordi (Dec 17, 2009)

hmmm, novice to advanced depending on lift.

Was a little scared til I realised it was in lbs!

(it is in lbs right??? :lol: )


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

jordi said:


> hmmm, novice to advanced depending on lift.
> 
> Was a little scared til I realised it was in lbs!
> 
> (it is in lbs right??? :lol: )


Is it in Ibs? lol.


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Weight training regularly for just over a month, just about intermediate on all


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes it is in lbs, i was thinkin your earlier comment must have been wrong!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Doh!!!

Intermediate on most, advanced on a couple, and novice on one, lol.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

As con said numbers do seem a bit low. I was elite on all part from clean, which I do struggle on. that was based on weight 320+ (I am around 260)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Elite on everything, tbh i think the numbers are a bit low....





> The term "elite" refers specifically to athletes competing in strength sports.


Which you have done, and done pretty good from what I can remember...it's not referring to the elite of the 'elite', just the 'elite'. Confused yet? 

If you think the numbers are low what do you think would be more realistic figures? And is that just in your category or all of them?

Remember these are 'reasonable' weights to be expected in the class.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Doh!!!
> 
> Intermediate on most, *advanced on a couple*, and novice on one, lol.


You're only supposed to look at the men's sections mind.... :whistling:

Only joking mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> You're only supposed to look at the men's sections mind.... :whistling:


Double DOH! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still low tbh,im 250lbs and still above elite on a couple of the 320lb class lifts!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Which you have done, and done pretty good from what I can remember...it's not referring to the elite of the 'elite', just the 'elite'. Confused yet?
> 
> If you think the numbers are low what do you think would be more realistic figures? And is that just in your category or all of them?
> 
> Remember these are 'reasonable' weights to be expected in the class.


Oh..... well if elite means reasonably strong strength athlete then its more accurate. I thought it was the best of the best. With advanced probably meaning national level strength athletes and then elite being world class.

For the purpose you stated it sounds accurate:beer:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Numbers def too low.

For squat/bench/dead at 90kg numbers are 500/360/565

I would put them at 660/500/770. Just a few roundabout figures that would be truely elite lifts imo.

Most people could achieve the elite numbers on there so how are they elite?? Not everyone should be able to achieve them as otherwise they would not actually be elite lifts!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh..... well if elite means reasonably strong strength athlete then its more accurate. I thought it was the best of the best. With advanced probably meaning national level strength athletes and then elite being world class.
> 
> For the purpose you stated it sounds accurate:beer:


Cool beans.



Dig said:


> Numbers def too low.
> 
> For squat/bench/dead at 90kg numbers are 500/360/565
> 
> ...


Go back a page and read my reply to Con...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> Numbers def too low.
> 
> For squat/bench/dead at 90kg numbers are 500/360/565
> 
> ...


770lb deadlift at 198lb yep that's what i would consider elite also:thumbup1:

A 500lb raw bench at 198lb would be huuuuuge.....


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> 770lb deadlift at 198lb yep that's what i would consider elite also:thumbup1:
> 
> A 500lb raw bench at 198lb would be huuuuuge.....


Not many people achieve the dead or the bench at 198, so i would consider them elite, ie best of the best:thumbup1:


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

SALKev said:


> This might be useful for those who are wondering how their first time lifts compare.
> 
> There are five lifts given for male and female - squats, deadlifts, bench, press (I'm guessing it means military press) and power clean.
> 
> ...


Are the numbers in lbs or kg?

Sorry if thats a stupid question :bounce:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

1bpk said:


> Are the numbers in lbs or kg?
> 
> Sorry if thats a stupid question :bounce:


pounds mate


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

They do seem very low

This is far better in my opinion - its the russian powerlifting clasifications, found from sheiko training.

it goes by total, rather than single lifts

see where you are on there...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

What do the last three classes mean?


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

eurgar said:


> pounds mate


Cheers


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Advanced to elite on them all. Which is quite comforting.

Bench is gash though, i blame having long arms.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

eurgar said:


> What do the last three classes mean?


I *think* -

I know CMS = candidate to master of sports

I'm guessing MS = Master of sports

Not sure of the last one

If you're in the CMS or above you're very very strong, and there are sheiko programs designed specifically for such lifters, which unless you're a CMS or above, your body won't be able to handle it.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

eurgar said:


> What do the last three classes mean?


I was right with the two, the other is Master of Sport International


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i cant open the link :S


It's a .PDF file so I'm guessing you're going to need Adobe Reader or something similar.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dig said:


> Numbers def too low.
> 
> For squat/bench/dead at 90kg numbers are 500/360/565
> 
> ...


I'm not with you there mate - I think for true raw lifts done properly they are pretty accutate.

I make elite in the big three, at 242 (which I weight normally day-to-day) but not a massive way ahead. I would consider myself at elite strength when comparing to the overall population (as in not just strength athletes).

I doubt that many could reach elite either.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> I'm not with you there mate - I think for true raw lifts done properly they are pretty accutate.
> 
> I make elite in the big three, at 242 (which I weight normally day-to-day) but not a massive way ahead. I would consider myself at elite strength when comparing to the overall population (as in not just strength athletes).
> 
> ...


Surprised to hear you think this.

At 242lb you don't even need a four plate bench to be considered an elite bencher and the deadlift is not even 600lb so only just over 6 plates. I would think any one could achieve the big 3 in elite status with enough time and training.....

Hell if you think those numbers are good then that's great makes me feel strong


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Surprised to hear you think this.
> 
> At 242lb you don't even need a four plate bench to be considered an elite bencher and the deadlift is not even 600lb so only just over 6 plates. I would think any one could achieve the big 3 in elite status with enough time and training.....
> 
> Hell if you think those numbers are good then that's great makes me feel strong


Well it's close enough to 4 plates on the bench, over 5 on squat and over 6 on deadlift.

Now to a powerlifter they may not be massive lifts I agree, but I think it'd put you in far less than 1 in a hundred people. That makes you elite in my eyes


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Well it's close enough to 4 plates on the bench, over 5 on squat and over 6 on deadlift.
> 
> Now to a powerlifter they may not be massive lifts I agree, but I think it'd put you in far less than 1 in a hundred people. That makes you elite in my eyes


Valid point but out those 100 people how many actually lift?

I think if you took 100 untrained people and trained them up in 5 years or so over 90% of them would have elite status.

Which begs the question if pretty much any one can reach it how can it be elite.......i believe that was the point Neil was making which i agree with.

However we can look at it your way and then it is completely accurate.

Just different ways to look at it no doubt.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Valid point but out those 100 people how many actually lift?
> 
> I think if you took 100 untrained people and trained them up in 5 years or so over 90% of them would have elite status.
> 
> ...


Yes I see where you're coming from mate.

But, and herewe could just chase tails all day, how many people could actually train for years and grow and not get injured and actually achieve this level?

I dont think it really is as possible as you think. The people who do well and are strong, co-ordinated etc they are the ones already in the gym. People who go to gyms (edit) make up less than 1 in 4 of the population in the UK I think. And of that 25% of people far less than 1 in a 1000 will lift those numbers IMO.

Lol, in fact I think less than 0.01% of populations can lift elite!

M


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Yes I see where you're coming from mate.
> 
> But, and herewe could just chase tails all day, how many people could actually train for years and grow and not get injured and actually achieve this level?
> 
> ...


You are right some times i give regular people far too much credit:lol:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I took it to mean that these are the numbers for people who are actually in a gym training not the general population.

My point was that if you are currently training those lifts specifically week in/week out then the elite standard is possible for many people. Ok perhaps not everyone but i would say for at least more than half. But to be a truely elite status it should not be possible to achieve for the majority of people imo.

As Con said just who you base the lifts on, in your case comparing the general population and everyone who goes to the gym not just those that perform the exercises then i agree with what you said 100%

I suppose my example was more specifically aimed at powerlifters.

To me though it would be like having a 100m sprint time of 11.5 sec classed as elite as most of the general population can not do that. I would guess anyone who did that would fall into a group <0.01% population as well but is it really elite??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

well if you took this site for example, 20k members, I think the ones who could achieve the

elite lifts would be/are pretty elite to this site which i presume is a general consensus of bodybuilders

and potential bodybuilders on mass.

I agree its pretty accurate, although I'm presuming its not for natty's :lol:

Bound to be a few internet lifters in here as well:rolleye:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dig said:


> I suppose my example was more specifically aimed at powerlifters.
> 
> To me though it would be like having a 100m sprint time of 11.5 sec classed as elite as most of the general population can not do that. I would guess anyone who did that would fall into a group <0.01% population as well but is it really elite??


Yeah I think I was trying to put it into perspective of overall populations. Wha tyou and Con have to remember is you/we ARE the elite. Just because we train with / compete with / have lifted more doesn't mean it is either normal nor achievable for most.

At work I regularly see guys over 200lbs struggle to get a single unassisted full rep on the bench with 60kg never mind 400lbs 

Going off the sprint example that could be about right. Only really sprinters can run sub 11 sec 100's and the odd freak from other sports. Just like only strength athletes and the odd freak can lift the elite levels on the chart.

I doubt (with good reason from reliable sources) there are many rugby players were elite, and that's a fairly strength dependant sport.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yeah I think I was trying to put it into perspective of overall populations. Wha tyou and Con have to remember is you/we ARE the elite. Just because we train with / compete with / have lifted more doesn't mean it is either normal nor achievable for most.
> 
> At work I regularly see guys over 200lbs struggle to get a single unassisted full rep on the bench with 60kg never mind 400lbs
> 
> ...


I will bow down to your experience on this as you deal with it all the time being a PT, tbh i dont really pay attention to what people lift around me in the gym when im training, although thinking about it i cant think of many (maybe 2) who would hit elite on the chart posted in any lift.

I also presumed guys training for rugby and other sports requiring strength would be easily hitting the numbers. Just a pure guess though but am a little surprised to hear that is not the case (although dont doubt it).

The more i think about the guys training around me- in hull not leeds, (in what is classed as a fairly 'hardcore' gym) i dont think ive ever seen a 4 plate bench and the biggest pull ive witnessed is 250kg and no fvcker squats there anyway. Puts things more in perspective i suppose.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

In other words alot of so-called claimed lifts made on here are bs?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

What do you guys think of the russian chart posted on page 2 ? Does it seem a bit more accurate for people who train regularly ?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

eurgar said:


> What do you guys think of the russian chart posted on page 2 ? Does it seem a bit more accurate for people who train regularly ?


It is very accurate, considering the russians base their programming from it (sheiko - which is one of the most popular powerlifting programs)


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> It is very accurate, considering the russians base their programming from it (sheiko - which is one of the most popular powerlifting programs)


makes me feel better then


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Interesting chart - think I've seen it before. Beyond elite on deadlift; in between advanced and elite on squat and bench press...

On the Russian one, I'm in between MS and CMS...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> They do seem very low
> 
> This is far better in my opinion - its the russian powerlifting clasifications, found from sheiko training.
> 
> it goes by total, rather than single lifts


Are these for Raw or Equipped lifters mate?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Interesting chart - think I've seen it before. Beyond elite on deadlift; in between advanced and elite on squat and bench press...
> 
> On the Russian one, I'm in between MS and CMS...


  I'm only intermediate on the bench press. Proves my signature right :lol:


----------

